# Form 1221 Help



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

Hello eveyone. I am applying for subclass 476. Need some help in form 1221.

*Q-20* Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
Places of intended stopovers.

_Can someone please explain what they are asking ?_

*Q-34* Only complete the section(s) relevant to you
If you: 
have applied for a Visitor visa - Go to Part J
have applied for a Business visa - Go to Part K
have applied for a Migration visa - Go to Part L
are a student, academic, researcher or fellow - Go to Part M 
_Which one to select in these ?_

Q-43 Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research
obtained once you depart Australia

_What to write in this question ?_

_*Many thanks in advance  *_


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Hello eveyone. I am applying for subclass 476. Need some help in form 1221.
> 
> *Q-20* Give details of any intended stopovers on your way to Australia
> Places of intended stopovers.
> ...


Answered
Good luck


----------



## mukhtar1214 (Oct 16, 2017)

*Thank You*



JP Mosa said:


> Answered
> Good luck


Brother thank you for the reply. I am applying for Subclass 476. Still I need to jump to Part L ? 

And kindly help what to write in Question 43 ?

Thanks


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

mukhtar1214 said:


> Brother thank you for the reply. I am applying for Subclass 476. Still I need to jump to Part L ?
> 
> And kindly help what to write in Question 43 ?
> 
> Thanks


Then it should be Part -M, assuming you are a student or completed a course.

For43, write how and where you would like to apply the skills and knowledge you acquired during your studies in your field of interest in simple sentences.

Good luck


----------

